# Gas valve circuit error-furnace



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

try cleaning the flame sensor. one wire to it, thin metal rod possibly shaped like an L that sits directly in the flame so look for it in the burner area. use a scouring pad like the green rough dish washing ones.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

Jgolden said:


> I have an american standard freedom 80 comfort-r furnace.the burners will only light up for a few seconds and then will shut off. It continues to try and light up but with no success. According to the 7 flashing lights, it says that it is a gas valve circuit error.what can I do to fix this?


 Locate, remove and clean the flame sensor........steel wool, Emory cloth or a fine grit sand paper


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I win.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

a 7 flash gas valve circuit error is that 24V is present on the gas valve circuit when it should not be. However, what you describe is not a symptom of a 7 flash error. Are you sure you counted the LED flashes correctly. What you have described sounds exactly like a dirty flame sensor as the others have instructed you to clean.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

Doc Holliday said:


> I win.


The winner is the client that we are assisting.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I meant "I win" because I snuck in my answer first.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations, did you do a victory burn out? I was not aware that this was a competition.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Never mind.


----------



## Jgolden (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, that was just too simple.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

So the flame sensor was the problem?


----------



## Jgolden (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess so, it's working now. Thanks!


----------

